# Mantis Shrimp



## PhilK (Aug 18, 2008)

Are these available in the aquarium hobby in Australia (specifically Queesland)?
Where can I find them and for how much, if they are?


----------



## xylomelum (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Just buy some live rock from your local aquarium supply and put it in a tank they are often hiding in it
be careful they dont break ur aquarium glass quite hard to keep in that respect
Xylo


----------



## No-two (Aug 18, 2008)

Worst creatures in the world if you own a saltwater fish tank. The hundreds of dollars you've spent on marine fish, wasted, they eat them all. They even eat the inverts.
But if you're really content on getting one, just pick up some live rock you're bound to get at least one, if not more.


----------



## PhilK (Aug 18, 2008)

I'd prefer to buy one, so I know what I am getting - instead of buying a whole bunch of live rock and hoping for the best.

EDIT: If I get one it'll live with no other valuable animals. If they're so common in live rock how come marine aquariums don't ALL have them?


----------



## No-two (Aug 18, 2008)

I doubt you'll find them for sale anywhere. Try www.masa.asn.au, they pop up for free every now and then.

EDIT: To answer your question, most fish stores don't sell them because no one would buy them as they are considered pests.


----------



## Renagade (Aug 18, 2008)

get yourself a goby to, as the mantis shrimp and the goby most often live in one of the most amazing symbiotic releationships i've seen in a natural environment.


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2008)

They are available but are not usually sort after. Depends on what you are after. Placing an order with a specialist aquarium store would be the way to go.

They are very easy to keep.

As for breaking glass tanks.......depends on the tank and the thickness of glass. Tanks with 10mm glass or larger (which most large aquariums will be) is fine. I have kept smashers up to about 15 cm total length in tanks with 10 mm glass before with no issues. 

Keep them in a tank with 3mm glass though and you will have wet carpet. 

They are not always a problem with fish. I have 2, in 2 seperate tanks ATM with a range of fish and inverts. They have been living together for over 3 years with no losses to the Mantis.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## HoffOff (Aug 18, 2008)

Renagade said:


> get yourself a goby to, as the mantis shrimp and the goby most often live in one of the most amazing symbiotic releationships i've seen in a natural environment.


 I don't believe it is the Mantis shrimp tho


----------



## PhilK (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't believe people consider them pests - they are the most amazing critters! Love those realllyyy colourful ones the Yanks keep.

Butters - do you have any photos?

I wouldn't be able to choose between smashers and spearers hahaha.


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2008)

Renegade ...you are thinking pistol shrimp not Mantis Shrimp...very different beasties.
Mantis are not really a Shrimp at all but a Stomatopod.
Pistol Shrimp live in a partnership with many goby species.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2008)

butters said:


> Renegade ...you are thinking pistol shrimp not Mantis Shrimp...very different beasties.
> Mantis are not really a Shrimp at all but a Stomatopod.
> Pistol Shrimp live in a partnership with many goby species.
> 
> Cheers Andrew



Pistol shrimp is different again to the one you are thinking of. Pistol shrimp have a claw that they 'cock' the ones you're thinking of have little smashers that are held like a preying mantis' arms.


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers Andrew


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 18, 2008)

Mis-read your post butters, sorry mate.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 18, 2008)

Mantis shrimp are unreal...
I used to get my local fish shop to call me when they had a delivery of coral and rock and you just pick them out of the foam boxes as they unpack the corals etc.
They are amazing, I grew one up to nearly 20cm, he was the king. I'll try to find some pics.
What used to piss me off was hearing the clicking through the night in the tank....If you keep them well fed, they wont attack your fish, although as they get big they will attack the smaller fish.
Do what I did, keep them in a seperate tank, they are unreal to watch and become quite tame when fed repetitavily. But watch out when they get real big, they can give your finger a real kick...lol


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a pistol shrimp 









Cheers Andrew
http://www.fishtales.net.au/images/onespotpistol.JPG


----------



## butters (Aug 18, 2008)

and another


----------



## Southside Morelia (Aug 18, 2008)

Awesome creatures...


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow! i want one!


----------

